# For playford



## knyfeknerd (Mar 12, 2014)

Some of you might remember playford posting a thread a while back about needing someone to ship a knife to in the US-as the eBay seller would only ship US and playford is in the UK.
I manned up and offered to accept the knife to forward across the pond -a Sab slicer. 
I did one just like this for Son not too long ago, his bore the stamp of Johnsons Overalls Sydney
This one is stamped : Veritable Breswick
I wasn't able to Google-Fu any information about this stamp though.
Anyway, the knife arrived in quite nice shape. Very little pitting or rust on the blade, the handle was in excellent shape as well. 
I informed playford that it was nice, but it would eventually need a rehandle, as there's bound to be some icky nastiness under any of these old handles.
I'm kind of a sucker and volunteered to do it. I'm glad I did. The tang was in a lot worse shape than I originally thought. I removed as much rust as (comfortably) possible with the belt sander and did the rest by hand. Too much longer and this would've had to be turned into a hidden/partial tang knife.
Just goes to show you never know how bad it is until you get up underneath there. A lot of knives are just so disgusting in the handle area-regardless of the age.
I'll share some pics. I'm not done yet, but I'll update soon.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]Before



[/URL][/IMG]Up under them nasty scales



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]After cleanup with the belt sander. Not pictured-final cleanup after hand-sanding



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]Scales glued and sanded with the first coat of tru-oil. Got a lot more work to do and a final polish and sharpening of the blade. Will share more when I'm done. Thanks for looking! 
Thanks playford, this one's been fun. I only do this because I love it.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow that's a beautiful job you did!


----------



## RavenMad (Mar 12, 2014)

Gorgeous! What wood did you use?


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice work and :doublethumbsup: for helping out yet another member, looks like you re-profiled the handle a bit as well?


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 12, 2014)

That is a serious upgrade on the handle, I am really impressed. What is the wood?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 12, 2014)

I wish I knew what the wood is!
About 95% of the wood I have has been very graciously donated by people like Mike Henry and Stefan. I like to refer to it as "Mystery Burl"!


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 12, 2014)

Man you did a nice job!


----------



## playford (Mar 13, 2014)

Man, I've been hammered with the flu all week and this has just cheered me up no end. That's a keeper. 

Massive, I am not worthy level of thanks go to knyfenerd for this, its just too much.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 13, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## playford (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm tragically excited to see this lol


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks good


----------

